# Modified Moonbus



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Here is my Moebius Moonbus. I've been working on it for a little while, still need to touchup some painting mistakes but thought I'd put it up now since the Spindrift and Clipper are here.

Built out of the box with the following modifications. Tilted rocket nozzles and added thrusters to inside of side pods. Add joysticks to control console and ribs to interior. I also modified the poses of most of the crew and passengers and moved them about.

I'm still thinking about what to do about the red light in the cockpit...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Nice job....looks good in the slightly-darker-than-usual grey...good work on the figures too


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I thought it would give a better range of shading possibilities....And I was going to have a white mist coat at the end. Decided it looked good enough at this point though.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Xenodyssey said:


> I'm still thinking about what to do about the red light in the cockpit...


Have you seen this?
http://www.starshipmodeler.biz/shop/index.cfm/product/2039_93/moon-bus-lighting-kit-for-moebius.cfm

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes. It's a good solution but I'd decided I wasn't going to light it.

I was mulling a paint simulation to the red lighting in the cockpit. I've seen tinted windows but I was contemplating tinting the whole cockpit interior with clear red by airbrushing it from the top.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I lit my Moonbus with surface mount LEDs. Surface mount LEDs have two big advantages - they are shallower/thinner than LED bulbs and the only emit light from one side (drastically cuts down light bleed).










Looks even better with the top on but I don't have photos yet.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Xen and Jim....Great looking Moon Buss mods! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Your customised interior looks great as well Jim. And the lighting is very effective.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Can hardly wait to see it with top on in the dark.Should be great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Xenodyssey said:


> Your customised interior looks great as well Jim. And the lighting is very effective.


Can't really take much credit. The interior is Stargazer's detailing set and everything I learned about lighting, I learned from Entilzog.

Here's a better picture of the interior.


----------



## stargazer (Oct 13, 2001)

Arronax said:


> Can't really take much credit. The interior is Stargazer's detailing set and everything I learned about lighting, I learned from Entilzog.
> 
> Here's a better picture of the interior.


 
Great job...believe it or not, this is the first time I have seen my interior painted...I would love to see more pix. and perhaps put them onto my moonbus page 

Ian


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

I would love to get my hands on that interior! Checked the Starship Modeler page and they were out of stock, so I pre-ordered. Hoping maybe they'll have some by Wonderfest time if not sooner....

Excellent work on the design of that set, Ian, and Jim, that's a terrific paint up.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

OUTSTANDING!!
nice lighting job!


----------



## spfleming (Nov 13, 2008)

anyone know a good site to get surface mount led's


----------

